# Casa Fagliano for my Grande Reverso Ultra-Thin



## Albert Davidson (Oct 20, 2015)

Just landed... Casa Fagliano dark brown strap and, as promised, it shipped within a month. All round an excellent experience dealing CF especially Manny Fagliano who was very attentive and took the time for follow-up post-purchase. 

First impressions... the quality of workmanship is excellent. You really need to touch the Cordovan leather to appreciate the quality. It's tough & durable whilst also being soft & supple. Photos really don't do justice. Smell of the leather like a saddle and conjures images of their workshop & hand-crafting.






















Very happy with the dark brown colour which contrasts nicely with the silver face... the strap completely changes the look of the Reverso and strikes a really nice balance of elegance but with a more rugged look. I will be getting a lot more wear out of the watch now and think it will pretty much go with any outfit... Last night wearing suit & tie and today wearing Polo shirt, shorts and flip-flops.

Those considering a CF strap... I would say don't hesitate as it really brings the best out of the Reverso and worth the price (Relative to the cost of the watch and enjoyment you will get out of wearing it). 

Thoughts on the new strap?


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

:-!


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

Congratulations! I agree with everything you say about the design, craftsmanship, and versatility of the Fagliano strap. Timing is everything as I had to wait almost 6 months for my brown strap.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Thats nice how much was it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Albert Davidson (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi CFW... The straps are fixed price $500 and need to get in touch direct with Casa Fagliano via their webpage. From other forum members it sounds hit-and-miss on waiting times... In my case shipped within a month but can take longer.

A big investment on a strap but they are one of a kind and designed specifically for the grande reverso ultra-thin line of watches. Relative to the watch price I am ok and yet to hear any complaints.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Look stunning mate, great choice.

I've always struggled with the cost of it, especially now that the AUD is in the toilet, but pics like these make it very, very tempting indeed...


----------



## Albert Davidson (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes... it's a lot for a strap. Thankfully the Sing dollar is fairing a bit better than the Aussie. 

In my case... the original black alligator strap really gave it a "dressy" appearance and i was quite reluctant wearing it. Perhaps the TT1931 is a bit more versatile in appearance but i also think it's a completely different watch with the brown fagliano. 

Sure... there are other strap options but not aware of anything which comes close to the design and appearance of the CF. The stitching and extra thickness were the strap meets the lugs is designed for the reverso and fits perfectly (Have read plenty of post of people complaining their 3rd party straps don't fit the GRUT properly). For arguments sake you could buy an alternative strap for half the price but is the $250 really that significant in relation to the watch price. Personally think there is a justified premium for something which is less common or readily available. 

Anyway just my 2 cents worth... can never figure out why people obsess over finding a $20 nato for their Omega speed-master when there is better quality straps available. 

Good luck if you do decide to order one!!!


----------



## Its-an-addiction (Jun 17, 2015)

To be honest, I wouldn't be happy with the stitching quality in the strap shown. For $500, I would have expected the stitching to be much higher quality.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Its-an-addiction said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't be happy with the stitching quality in the strap shown. For $500, I would have expected the stitching to be *much higher quality.*


what does that mean? thickness, color, something else?


----------



## Its-an-addiction (Jun 17, 2015)

The stitching isn't straight or parallel with the stitches beside it. It just looks like bad quality stitching

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

phunky_monkey said:


> Look stunning mate, great choice.
> 
> I've always struggled with the cost of it, especially now that the AUD is in the toilet, but pics like these make it very, very tempting indeed...


AUD in the toilet ???? Dude u guys are like $1-aud$1.30 come to south africa we are $1- zar15

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Its-an-addiction said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't be happy with the stitching quality in the strap shown. For $500, I would have expected the stitching to be much higher quality.


Agreed. For $100 u can get a nice Hirsch with far better stitching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

Its-an-addiction said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't be happy with the stitching quality in the strap shown. For $500, I would have expected the stitching to be much higher quality.





cfw said:


> Agreed. For $100 u can get a nice Hirsch with far better stitching.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe that is because the Fagliano straps are basically "hand-stitched" - part of the artisanal character of their straps. However, I can see where many are used to and would prefer the cookie-cutter "perfect" machine stitching. While the lines may not be perfectly straight, I suspect the Fagliano stitching will hold up better than the typical stitching. I believe it is the same type of stitching they use on their polo boots. But I understand their straps are not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

cfw said:


> Agreed. For $100 u can get a nice Hirsch with far better stitching.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suppose it's whatever's important . . . when it gets down to other factors relative to/for my Reverso UT models, like comfort/suppleness /fit, there's no doubt what moves me the most . . .


----------



## Albert Davidson (Oct 20, 2015)

Each to their own... personally i like the minor imperfections which comes with a hand-crafted product. The Casa Fagliano brand and reputation for quality does go well beyond just their watch straps which initially were introduced for the limited editions TT1931 models and subsequent limited editions in the ultra-thin line which are highly sought after. Incidentally, CF is a small family business which has been making polo boots for past 120yrs. They produce 100pairs per year and sell to a very exclusive customer base. 

There is no doubt a large premium but would certainly argue that the quality is excellent and i am more than satisfied. Would love to see some examples of the Hirsch straps on the reverso ultra-thins or any other alternatives. 

Mistakenly... i thought the enquires on price were related to a genuine interest to buy the product. Can understand if some don't like the look of the CF straps... there are plenty of lower cost options and plenty alternative designs.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Albert Davidson said:


> Yes... it's a lot for a strap. Thankfully the Sing dollar is fairing a bit better than the Aussie.
> 
> In my case... the original black alligator strap really gave it a "dressy" appearance and i was quite reluctant wearing it. Perhaps the TT1931 is a bit more versatile in appearance but i also think it's a completely different watch with the brown fagliano.
> 
> ...


You're dead right, especially about spending money on others which you won't end up being happy with. The Fournet I had made is just beautiful, and was really reasonable in price at around $200, but the lug gap is there and it drives me nuts so I don't use it. As much as I'm tempted by something like a Hirsch or similar, it will have exactly the same issue.

Unfortunately for us it's genuine JLC (made by Camille Fournet), or Fagliano. Luckily they're both beautiful, shame they're not half the price! :-d


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

If the strap makes u happy then thats all that counts. 
This however got my attention, borrowed from another WUS, but this looks nice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

cfw said:


> If the strap makes u happy then thats all that counts.
> This however got my attention, borrowed from another WUS, but this looks nice
> 
> View attachment 6286018
> ...


As you said, "If the strap makes u happy then thats[sic] all that counts."


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

cfw said:


> If the strap makes u happy then thats all that counts.
> This however got my attention, borrowed from another WUS, but this looks nice
> 
> View attachment 6286018
> ...


I also saw this not long ago. Does anyone know what strap this is?


----------



## Albert Davidson (Oct 20, 2015)

cfw said:


> If the strap makes u happy then thats all that counts.
> This however got my attention, borrowed from another WUS, but this looks nice
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6286018&d=1449866495"]
> ...


That's does look great and goes well with the black face.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

mykii said:


> I also saw this not long ago. Does anyone know what strap this is?


I just asked him, will let u know what he says

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

That does look nice. 

A lot of straps look great on a Reverso from that angle, the key is seeing what it looks like on the wrist and how much lug ends up being shown.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi gents. 

That's my Reverso on a custom strap made by Patrik from cloverstraps.com. He will make any strap you want. I'm not sure the vintage style strap really works with a Reverso that well but I love the colour with the TT1931. I'm going to make another strap in the same colour with stitching that matches the strap.

There is very little lug overhang as the strap is thick enough to hide it. I'll post a wrist shot in the morning.

Cheers.



phunky_monkey said:


> That does look nice.
> 
> A lot of straps look great on a Reverso from that angle, the key is seeing what it looks like on the wrist and how much lug ends up being shown.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Some wrist shots of my new strap.





Also just put on a Colareb - Manifatture Italiane - Homepage strap. A lighter coloured strap but it matches the faux patina on the Reverso. Strap is also thick enough to hid the lug over hang. Thoughts? 









qtip.416 said:


> Hi gents.
> 
> That's my Reverso on a custom strap made by Patrik from cloverstraps.com. He will make any strap you want. I'm not sure the vintage style strap really works with a Reverso that well but I love the colour with the TT1931. I'm going to make another strap in the same colour with stitching that matches the strap.
> 
> ...


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

I guess I am not a fan of the vintage style straps on the Reverso. They look almost too casual to me. Even though the Reverso supposedly started out with the _sport_ of polo I think the art deco design gives it a bit of classic elegance that can be dressed down, but only to a point, but that's just me.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Hi gents.
> 
> That's my Reverso on a custom strap made by Patrik from cloverstraps.com. He will make any strap you want. I'm not sure the vintage style strap really works with a Reverso that well but I love the colour with the TT1931. I'm going to make another strap in the same colour with stitching that matches the strap.
> 
> ...


Sorry I stole your pic but it was just to good not to share 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Some wrist shots of my new strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning. Your pics have put the Reverso on my radar for the new year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

LOL. Thank you. Glad I can enable. I blame Michael (drhr) for my Reverso TT1931 by the way.



cfw said:


> Stunning. Your pics have put the Reverso on my radar for the new year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

qtip.416 said:


> Some wrist shots of my new strap.
> 
> Also just put on a Colareb - Manifatture Italiane - Homepage strap. A lighter coloured strap but it matches the faux patina on the Reverso. Strap is also thick enough to hid the lug over hang. Thoughts?


I think this strap is absolutely stunning mate, and seems to do a really good job of keeping the lug gap to a minimum. Might have to investigate one of these for myself! :-!

Is that the Venezia?


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks! Yes, it is the Venezia in grey/brown or "swamp green" in a short size 105/70 and fits great. I know we both have small wrists. I couldn't find the exact strap on their site right now but I did buy mine through their ebay 2 weeks ago.



phunky_monkey said:


> I think this strap is absolutely stunning mate, and seems to do a really good job of keeping the lug gap to a minimum. Might have to investigate one of these for myself! :-!
> 
> Is that the Venezia?


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks! Yes, it is the Venezia in grey/brown or "swamp green" in a short size 105/70 and fits great. I know we both have small wrists. I couldn't find the exact strap on their site right now but I did buy mine through their ebay 2 weeks ago.


Awesome, thanks! I've enquired with the ebay seller about getting a Venezia in 20/18 so hopefully they can supply. If not I'll go to the manufacturer myself 

How big is your wrist? Looks fairly flat like mine which is a good sign.


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks! Yes, it is the Venezia in grey/brown or "swamp green" in a short size 105/70 and fits great. I know we both have small wrists. I couldn't find the exact strap on their site right now but I did buy mine through their ebay 2 weeks ago.


Do you happen to know what the thickness of the strap is, especially around the lugs?


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Just measured with my calipers and the strap is 3mm and 3.8mm thick at the lugs.

I was ready to get a Fagliano strap as I thought that was the only strap option to hide the annoying lug overhang but I now realize as long as your strap is larger than say 3.5 mm thick it will do just fine.

Incidentally I didn't buy either of the two straps above for my Reverso specifically but wanted to give them a try. I was pleasantly surprised. I'm going go try to find a strap maker who can make me a custom shell cordovan that is 3.5-4mm thick at the lugs.

Cheers.



cfracing said:


> Do you happen to know what the thickness of the strap is, especially around the lugs?


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

qtip.416 said:


> Just measured with my calipers and the strap is 3mm and 3.8mm thick at the lugs.
> 
> I was ready to get a Fagliano strap as I thought that was the only strap option to hide the annoying lug overhang but I now realize as long as your strap is larger than say 3.5 mm thick it will do just fine.
> 
> ...


Camille Fournet will do that for you 

They actually mentioned the same thing to me when I had my last strap made. Unfortunately I ignored the advice and went for a straight up 3mm and paid the price. The strap itself was faultless, only my specs that were off.


----------



## Albert Davidson (Oct 20, 2015)

Looking for someone to make a custom cordovan strap... why not just go for the best. Casa Fagliano. Perfect dimensions and made specifically for the TT1931. Still yet to see anything better on a Reverso. You have a beautiful watch and why not take it up a notch?



qtip.416 said:


> Just measured with my calipers and the strap is 3mm and 3.8mm thick at the lugs.
> 
> I was ready to get a Fagliano strap as I thought that was the only strap option to hide the annoying lug overhang but I now realize as long as your strap is larger than say 3.5 mm thick it will do just fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


> Just measured with my calipers and the strap is 3mm and 3.8mm thick at the lugs.
> 
> I was ready to get a Fagliano strap as I thought that was the only strap option to hide the annoying lug overhang but I now realize as long as your strap is larger than say 3.5 mm thick it will do just fine.
> 
> ...


Please let me know if you find a strap maker you are happy with. I really like my Fagliano strap but have a strap design idea that I would like to have custom made in the U.S. from Horween shell cordovan in Color #8. I was thinking I needed 4.5 mm thickness at the lugs to cover the overhang. Good to know it doesn't have to be that thick.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Valid points regarding the Fagliano, without doubt. But knowing the CND/US was almost on par not too long ago, the price of $500USD plus taxes+ shipping brings it to +$850CND. At that price point, without sounding like a total cheap a$$, I'm finding it hard to take. 

I do have OEM JLC straps and have paid the premium for them, but I usually don't have a strap on my watch for more than a week because I get bored of it. I think I can probably get more enjoyment out of 4 very nice custom straps vs one Fagliano strap.

Not sure if you're from the US, but would you change your mind if the price was all of a sudden $850US when a few months ago it was $500? I'm sure most would still say it's worth it even at that price. hahaha.

First world problems, I know.....



Albert Davidson said:


> Looking for someone to make a custom cordovan strap... why not just go for the best. Casa Fagliano. Perfect dimensions and made specifically for the TT1931. Still yet to see anything better on a Reverso. You have a beautiful watch and why not take it up a notch?


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

qtip.416 said:


> Valid points regarding the Fagliano, without doubt. But knowing the CND/US was almost on par not too long ago, the price of $500USD plus taxes+ shipping brings it to +$850CND. At that price point, without sounding like a total cheap a$$, I'm finding it hard to take.
> 
> I do have OEM JLC straps and have paid the premium for them, but I usually don't have a strap on my watch for more than a week because I get bored of it. I think I can probably get more enjoyment out of 4 very nice custom straps vs one Fagliano strap.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat, and with the USD vs AUD at the moment it's just not justifiable to spend $800 + on a piece of leather, though a very fine piece of leather it may be!

I just ordered one of the ColaReb straps so hopefully it works out well :-!


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

phunky_monkey said:


> I'm in the same boat, and with the USD vs AUD at the moment it's just not justifiable to spend $800 + on a piece of leather, though a very fine piece of leather it may be!
> 
> I just ordered one of the ColaReb straps so hopefully it works out well :-!


Make sure you post pics! BTW, what was the AUD RRP for the 1931?

Keep the pics coming! I am using your and qtip.416's posts to keep me going!


----------



## Albert Davidson (Oct 20, 2015)

Fair enough and can understand you may wish to have some variety... not sure whether 4 nice straps really equates to 1 Fagliano. If it's Camille Fournet or ABP then I doubt it. Strap design and fit is very important. To clarify... Casa Fagliano price is inclusive of shipping and duty paid.

FOREX movement applies to other manufacturers unless you purchase locally. In my case the drop in aussie dollar vs SGD saved me a significant amount on the watch. Currency dropped 20% in 12mths but list prices remained in Australia remained same which it good buy with discount and duty free. Made it easier to accept the extra cost for the Fagliano.

Parting thoughts... Cordovan get's better with age and hand stitch is sure to last.



qtip.416 said:


> Valid points regarding the Fagliano, without doubt. But knowing the CND/US was almost on par not too long ago, the price of $500USD plus taxes+ shipping brings it to +$850CND. At that price point, without sounding like a total cheap a$$, I'm finding it hard to take.
> 
> I do have OEM JLC straps and have paid the premium for them, but I usually don't have a strap on my watch for more than a week because I get bored of it. I think I can probably get more enjoyment out of 4 very nice custom straps vs one Fagliano strap.
> 
> ...


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

mykii said:


> Make sure you post pics! BTW, what was the AUD RRP for the 1931?
> 
> Keep the pics coming! I am using your and qtip.416's posts to keep me going!


I will! 

From memory RRP in OZ was around 10k ($9800 perhaps??) when I looked a few years ago. I bought mine from the US so I'm not 100% sure, but it was significantly less than that at the time. Dollar was around parody when I priced it up.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

mykii said:


> Make sure you post pics! BTW, what was the AUD RRP for the 1931?
> 
> Keep the pics coming! I am using your and qtip.416's posts to keep me going!


Here you go mate 

I'm super happy with it! Fits really well at the lugs. There's minimal overhang on my 7.5in flat wrist, definitely acceptable to me.

When I had the custom 3mm strap on the overhang drove my OCD nuts, not so with the ColaReb. If I was going custom again I'd definitely specify 4-4.5mm at the lugs with a taper at the buckle, but even that's hard to justify compared with the price of these.

Big thanks qtip.416, you're a superstar! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

phunky_monkey said:


> Here you go mate
> 
> I'm super happy with it! Fits really well at the lugs. There's minimal overhang on my 7.5in flat wrist, definitely acceptable to me.
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Wish I could have one of these. As per the other thread, for now, I think I am out given the AUD RRP (assuming one can be found at all).


----------



## Creatives (Jun 3, 2014)

Where online can i get a strap that i can specify 4-4.5mm at the lugs and then tapering down? I badly need a strap with no lug issue but as others have said i am struggling with the CF price :- (

Does anyone know how thick the CF is at the lug?


----------



## AD76 (Dec 17, 2015)

This thread seems to have gone off topic i.e. CASA FAGLIANO for the Reverso. Seems to be a lot of focus on trying to imitate something which is absolutely perfect. Yes the price is high but the alternatives are certainly second best. Perhaps you can write to Casa Fagliano and ask them for help in designing the nearest possible match... Kidding.

A perfect watch deserves the best possible strap.


----------



## Vinel (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks very nice:-!. Well done qtip.416, phunky_monkey.



qtip.416;phunky_monkey said:


>


----------



## Vinel (Aug 1, 2011)

Creatives said:


> Does anyone know how thick the CF is at the lug?


The 1st batch is 5mm at the strap lug end, not sure if they've changed the thickness as it is somewhat difficult to mount it back to the TT 1931.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Creatives said:


> Where online can i get a strap that i can specify 4-4.5mm at the lugs and then tapering down? I badly need a strap with no lug issue but as others have said i am struggling with the CF price :- (
> 
> Does anyone know how thick the CF is at the lug?


I'd try Camille Fournet.

The online configuration doesn't allow for it, but they offered to do it for me. Just shoot them an email and specify which watch it's for and they'll understand what the issue is and assist with the specs.

Awesome service from Sebastian whom I spoke with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Vinel said:


> Looks very nice:-!. Well done qtip.416, phunky_monkey.
> 
> ]


Thanks mate, was all qtip.416! Might pick up some of the other colours too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Creatives (Jun 3, 2014)

Just heard back from casa fagliano and they say if i order now they can ship by 4th week of january. Which is awesome - cannot wait now


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

No problem, phunky_monkey. I know I'm a rock star. 

I enjoy the Cola Reb strap so much that I ordered the 'mud' distressed brown colour to try too. I do admit the Fagliano is certainly the gold standard here, but I switch my straps almost weekly so having a bit of variety is just as fun.

Enjoy your "new" TT1931 and I hope it gets more wrist time now that you have new shoes for it.

Happy New Year, buddy.



phunky_monkey said:


> Thanks mate, was all qtip.416! Might pick up some of the other colours too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Vinel said:


> Looks very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Vinel. I think I'm going to wear my TT1931 tomorrow in tribute to this thread. lol.


----------



## mater (Dec 10, 2015)

More photos of this combo please.. looks great


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

Albert Davidson said:


> Fair enough and can understand you may wish to have some variety... not sure whether 4 nice straps really equates to 1 Fagliano. If it's Camille Fournet or ABP then I doubt it. Strap design and fit is very important. To clarify... Casa Fagliano price is inclusive of shipping and duty paid.
> 
> FOREX movement applies to other manufacturers unless you purchase locally. In my case the drop in aussie dollar vs SGD saved me a significant amount on the watch. Currency dropped 20% in 12mths but list prices remained in Australia remained same which it good buy with discount and duty free. Made it easier to accept the extra cost for the Fagliano.
> 
> Parting thoughts... Cordovan get's better with age and hand stitch is sure to last.


Albert I'm seriously considering the fagliano for the same watch. Do the lugs stick out while wearing it at all?

I went to Jean Rousseau in NYC tried straps on but the lugs stuck out. They have an incredible selection of straps and can make custom ones too. They told me they could make reverso straps if I could provide the plastic inserts. Can we even get those without destroying a strap?


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

shoque said:


> Albert I'm seriously considering the fagliano for the same watch. Do the lugs stick out while wearing it at all?
> 
> I went to Jean Rousseau in NYC tried straps on but the lugs stuck out. They have an incredible selection of straps and can make custom ones too. They told me they could make reverso straps if I could provide the plastic inserts. Can we even get those without destroying a strap?


No unfortunately. JLC won't supply them to any 3rd parties, or so I'm told.


----------



## InfinityNexus (Jan 9, 2015)

shoque said:


> Albert I'm seriously considering the fagliano for the same watch. Do the lugs stick out while wearing it at all?
> 
> I went to Jean Rousseau in NYC tried straps on but the lugs stuck out. They have an incredible selection of straps and can make custom ones too. They told me they could make reverso straps if I could provide the plastic inserts. Can we even get those without destroying a strap?


Casa straps work well because the folded leather is thicker near the lug, reducing the appearance of 'sticking out' lugs. Another option is get a thicker strap (or add padding), which should reduce this effect as well.


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

InfinityNexus said:


> Casa straps work well because the folded leather is thicker near the lug, reducing the appearance of 'sticking out' lugs. Another option is get a thicker strap (or add padding), which should reduce this effect as well.


I personally don't like thick straps. I might like it if the strap thickness tapered down from the lugs, but I prefer the Fagliano solution with the folded tab at the lugs to add thickness. After all, we are talking about a Reverso that is an *Ultra Thin* ;-)


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

cfracing said:


> I personally don't like thick straps. I might like it if the strap thickness tapered down from the lugs, but I prefer the Fagliano solution with the folded tab at the lugs to add thickness. After all, we are talking about a Reverso that is an *Ultra Thin* ;-)


The CF strap does look bad ass. The wife seems to think a JLC Brown croc is more versatile. However I do think the CF could be dresser up. At this point both options are the same price at $500 and both require 8 weeks, possibly longer for the JLC. I'm on the fence now. Kind of leaning towards CF though.


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

shoque said:


> The CF strap does look bad ass. The wife seems to think a JLC Brown croc is more versatile. However I do think the CF could be dresser up. At this point both options are the same price at $500 and both require 8 weeks, possibly longer for the JLC. I'm on the fence now. Kind of leaning towards CF though.


That is interesting since I thought the Fagliano kind of dressed the TT1931 _down_ a little and was more versatile, but that was compared to the original black alligator strap. I guess it comes down to individual perceptions.

I had to wait almost 2 months for my _short_ JLC black alligator strap substitute for the standard length original one, and almost *6 months* for my brown Fagliano. The AD did happen to have a short JLC brown alligator strap in stock, but I had my heart set on the Fagliano and did not know or think to check to see if it had the plastic inserts.


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

Ha I meant perhaps the CF could maybe be dressed up. Agree in general it does dress it down. She thinks you can dress the croc up or down but the CF is more dressed down and wouldn't go as well with a suit.


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

cfracing said:


> That is interesting since I thought the Fagliano kind of dressed the TT1931 _down_ a little and was more versatile, but that was compared to the original black alligator strap. I guess it comes down to individual perceptions.
> 
> I had to wait almost 2 months for my _short_ JLC black alligator strap substitute for the standard length original one, and almost *6 months* for my brown Fagliano. The AD did happen to have a short JLC brown alligator strap in stock, but I had my heart set on the Fagliano and did not know or think to check to see if it had the plastic inserts.


Ha I meant perhaps the CF could maybe be dressed up. Agree in general it does dress it down. She thinks you can dress the croc up or down but the CF is more dressed down and wouldn't go as well with a suit.


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

AD76 said:


> This thread seems to have gone off topic i.e. CASA FAGLIANO for the Reverso. Seems to be a lot of focus on trying to imitate something which is absolutely perfect. Yes the price is high but the alternatives are certainly second best. Perhaps you can write to Casa Fagliano and ask them for help in designing the nearest possible match... Kidding.
> 
> A perfect watch deserves the best possible strap.


How's it look on the black side???


----------



## tle (Feb 10, 2015)

fit nicely with the watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

I strongly recommend CF, most definitely worth the wait. IMO it dresses down the Reverso. I kind of went overboard & ordered a blue & several browns (w/ & w/o contrast stitching) to go along with the black one it came with!


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Stunning!

Love the Duo with blue dial as well, one of the only Reverso's I'd consider trading my TT1931 for :-!


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

IGotId said:


> I strongly recommend CF, most definitely worth the wait. IMO it dresses down the Reverso. I kind of went overboard & ordered a blue & several browns (w/ & w/o contrast stitching) to go along with the black one it came with!
> 
> View attachment 7283586
> 
> ...


That looks awesome. That's it I'm ordering the CF for my GRUT. Love the bleu. I was really on the fence about the bleu but I was never able to see one in person.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

After reading this thread I also ordered for Casa Fagliano brown strap from my TT 1931. All pics in this topic are gorgeous indeed. I’ll post mine when I get it delivered.


----------

